# Farbe des "margins"



## cinpix (31. Januar 2005)

Hi!
 Der margin-Rand in einem div-Layer nimmt ja (immer) die Hintergrundfarbe des body's an.
 Wie kann ich es aber ändern, dass margin eine andere Farbe bekommt, als wie die vorgegebene Hintergrundfarbe?
 pls help
 ThX


----------



## hpvw (31. Januar 2005)

Du kannst ein div außenrum packen und diesem eine Hintergrundfarbe geben. Die Farbe des margins selbst kannst Du nicht bestimmen, wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast.
Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch eine Rahmenfarbe (border) bestimmen, wenn Du den border nicht schon anderweitig verwendest.


----------

